# Unusual Shaped Atlas E-Z Seal



## waskey (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know how common this odd shaped Atlas E-Z Seal jar is and how much it is worth? Thanks.


----------



## coreya (Apr 30, 2011)

Whats on the base of it and what color is it? Take a picture in natural light with a white background. It is missing its bail and lid. The shape looks like a squat pint and if it has "atlas e-z seal trademark reg" on the base it will be a #109 in the red book. aqua complete is 6-8 in red book 9


----------



## dygger60 (May 1, 2011)

The jar is what is commonly refered to as a "bell pint" because  of the shape....they come in some great colors from sky blue to olive green.

     Your jar is unfortunitly missing the bailwire and the lid.....it is a bugger to get a new wire on them and
 make it look like it was always there....I have taken them off of other jars....and well...cannot quite get the knack (and the pressure) of getting it tight enough.

     Be careful if you do try....they can shatter quiet easily.   

     David


----------

